# Clipping boer goats/show feed



## bgr09

I am new at showing and did not do so well last year I have an Andes clippers and have purchased a few eggs does so if anyone can give me pointers on how to clip or what they feed there show goats I would appreciate it.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

bgr09 said:


> I am new at showing and did not do so well last year I have an Andes clippers and have purchased a few eggs does so if anyone can give me pointers on how to clip or what they feed there show goats I would appreciate it.


We feed our show goats Moormans show tech elite, along with fast fat, and BOSS (black oil sunflower seeds) we will also be testing out various top dresses this year. Good luck with showing!


----------



## bgr09

Thank you!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

We also feed our goats BOSS and Boer Goat Developer or Noble Goat grain. They also get a mixed Ranch Blend and sometimes alfalfa. 

Clipping for show isn't an easy thing to describe online. It can be complex and is MUCH easier to show in person! For starters, we clip their tails and around their hooves. We also clip their chest floors and the inside of their front legs. In the summer we clip necks and bellies depending on the goat. We also shape their heads by clipping around their forheads and horns. 

I attached 2 pictures of our bucks. You can see their tails are clipped and the tips are strait. You can also see the traditional's right front leg is clipped closer to the top on the inside. His under belly has no wild hair sticking out either. 

I don't know how much you know about basic clipping, but hope that helps some??


----------



## HoosierShadow

I know I'll have questions again this year about this kind of stuff for my kids.
I guess my biggest issue is FINDING good feed locally that won't cost me an arm and a leg to get in.
We did use the Purina show type feeds the year before last but saw no difference.

My son would like to show his percentage doe again this year, she's not really show quality <has a high rump>, but if he wants to show her, then who am I to say no? <he's 11>.

Not trying to hijack this thread, but since my kids have always shown kids, and never shown anything older than 6mo does, how soon in the year do you start getting them in shape for showing? My kids won't start showing probably until early to mid June.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

HoosierShadow said:


> I know I'll have questions again this year about this kind of stuff for my kids.
> I guess my biggest issue is FINDING good feed locally that won't cost me an arm and a leg to get in.
> We did use the Purina show type feeds the year before last but saw no difference.
> 
> My son would like to show his percentage doe again this year, she's not really show quality <has a high rump>, but if he wants to show her, then who am I to say no? <he's 11>.
> 
> Not trying to hijack this thread, but since my kids have always shown kids, and never shown anything older than 6mo does, how soon in the year do you start getting them in shape for showing? My kids won't start showing probably until early to mid June.


Start show feed two months prior at latest. We feed show feed four months in advance. Try buying a bag of black oil sunflower seeds. They're $20 for a 40lbs bag. It will pack soft fat on does very well. You want them fat for show. Fast fat will also put hard fat on them that feels similar to muscle- to give them butts.


----------



## bgr09

Thank you this is very helpful also can you tell me how much to feed each one.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Start show feed two months prior at latest. We feed show feed four months in advance. Try buying a bag of black oil sunflower seeds. They're $20 for a 40lbs bag. It will pack soft fat on does very well. You want them fat for show. Fast fat will also put hard fat on them that feels similar to muscle- to give them butts.


We made this mistake last year. We exercised our does with our wethers and fed them the same. And they looked great for the wether show, but they were too leaned out for the breeding stock show. We realized our mistake when we saw how fluffy and chubby some of the other people's does were. The does we showed were the same age as our wethers, so that is why we took care of them the same. But we wont do that again.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

20kidsonhill said:


> We made this mistake last year. We exercised our does with our wethers and fed them the same. And they looked great for the wether show, but they were too leaned out for the breeding stock show. We realized our mistake when we saw how fluffy and chubby some of the other people's does were. The does we showed were the same age as our wethers, so that is why we took care of them the same. But we wont do that again.


We feed the does and wethers the same- but we supplement the does with the fast fat and BOSS. but we don't exercise does at all- we only break them to lead and set.

Also we feed each a half a scoop of feed with the extras mixed in.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Also start off with a 1/4 cup of BOSS or fast fat. Slowly work up to 1 cup.


----------



## ThreeHavens

You Boer goat breeders have it easy. I wish I didn't have to shave my poor dairy girls naked :laugh:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Woodhavenfarm said:


> You Boer goat breeders have it easy. I wish I didn't have to shave my poor dairy girls naked :laugh:


No, no! Lol. We have it hard. It's a total science that takes years to master. I've been showing six years, and fitting isn't my strong suit.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hamilton Acres Boers, What is Fast fat? What is the brand?


----------



## nancy d

Im no good at clipping. The best I can do is around their feet & tail. I heard at one show if my doe had been clipped she might have placed 1st or 2nd. 
Victoria you're hired to do Darlin (OneFourRichie) when we meet up next time.
I too feed Boer Goat Developer & a handful of BOSS.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

nancy d said:


> Im no good at clipping. The best I can do is around their feet & tail. I heard at one show if my doe had been clipped she might have placed 1st or 2nd.
> Victoria you're hired to do Darlin (OneFourRichie) when we meet up next time.
> I too feed Boer Goat Developer & a handful of BOSS.


Ha ha... bucks are fun.  I'd love to! Will you be at April Fools? We will be there showing Leaning Tree's goats and helping with some other things... like clipping maybe. 

We have been showing for 7 years and just recently somewhat mastered clipping for show. I love it, and love to see the finished result!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> No, no! Lol. We have it hard. It's a total science that takes years to master. I've been showing six years, and fitting isn't my strong suit.


THAT'S FOR SURE!  YEARS! I love it though.


----------



## 8566

curious .... you don't do a whole body clip in like a #5F?
when you're trimming you're trying to blend what? Trying to show the roman face, deep chest, muscles, lean tall legs ....?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yes, I want to know what blades you use for clipping your does. They do look very nice. WoodHaven, easy? Think again! All you have to do is do a complete shave down! Boer breeders have blend and do a whole bunch of different things! Unless you are showing a wether, then you just shave the body and head and half way down the legs.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

LilBleatsFarm said:


> curious .... you don't do a whole body clip in like a #5F?
> when you're trimming you're trying to blend what? Trying to show the roman face, deep chest, muscles, lean tall legs ....?


We use a 1/8" on foreheads, chest floors and inside of legs. Sometimes bellies too. It greatly varies on the goat's hair length on anything else. I would say most common a 1/2 to 3/4" for other places.

Basically what we try to do while clipping is make the goat look smooth all the way through. If the goat you are clipping has a high rump, you can make it smoother by taking some hair off. You can also blend their neck into their shoulders by clipping the neck. Yes, you clip their head to show their roman nose, and can help widen their front and show muscle by taking hair off in different areas. Unless the goat has 3" long hair, you wouldn't do a full body clip.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Here's a pic of my new doe who's clipped up for our show next week.









I believe that fast fat is a Moorman product.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow! She looks really nice! Good job on her clipping, her neck/chest looks nicely blended.


----------



## goatgirl132

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Start show feed two months prior at latest. We feed show feed four months in advance. Try buying a bag of black oil sunflower seeds. They're $20 for a 40lbs bag. It will pack soft fat on does very well. You want them fat for show. Fast fat will also put hard fat on them that feels similar to muscle- to give them butts.


Wait you want your does fat???? 
Ughh is it nothing like showing wethers???
I thought you wanted them really muscled like wethers...


----------



## caprine crazy

That's good to know. Beautiful goat you have there Hamilton Acres! How do you guys clip them, but still make their hair look even, if you know what I mean? I can't tell a difference in the hair length. I haven't seen a clipped goat up close before either, just pictures.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

goatgirl132 said:


> Wait you want your does fat????
> Ughh is it nothing like showing wethers???
> I thought you wanted them really muscled like wethers...


You want does very fat. My new show doe is 1 year old today and weighs 170lbs. You want muscle, but you want a sold fat cover.


----------



## goatgirl132

Ohhh....


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks, I am not sure if I've ever heard of fast fat, I'll have to check with the feed stores.
Someone I was talking to suggested rice bran oil on the feed for the doe that has trouble putting on weight/filling out. She's the bottom of the pecking order, but has always been the slim goat. She's got a high rump, but my son has his heart set on showing her so we'll do what we can to get her ready.

Next month I plan on probably going ahead and getting good, new clippers, so I'll be asking about them and blade sizes to see what everyone is using these days. 

I am lousy at clipping, but did fine shaving my daughters market doe last summer.
My problem with clipping my kids does is blending and how much hair to really take off. I've seen some people show does who are barely clipped, then I've seen others have perfectly clipped goats.
I don't want to get too extreme on it since we aren't into showing top show quality animals, etc. but at least make the does presentable. 
I do think having better/stronger clippers will make a huge difference over the cheap ones I've had to use.


----------



## Dani-1995

The thing with does is you want but fat, but not too much. Too much will make them look sloppy.


----------



## jajohnson

What exactly is Boss and fast fat? Have never heard of either of them.


----------



## Dani-1995

BOSS stands for black oil sunflower seeds... goats love them! And fast fat is a.top dress supplement


----------



## goatgirl132

Do you want some fat on,your wethers? 
Iv heard different things.
If so how much?
I'm trying to figure out if I need to get fast fat for my does and my wethers or just does


----------



## Dani-1995

Wethers tops should feel like the back of your hand with more muscle. Wethers don't need fast fat because you want lean muscle mass but enough fat to look healthy and be in good body score. 

Be careful not to get does too fat. Remember, goats gain fat from the inside first. When they start showing it outside you need to slow down feeding it


----------



## dan354

always remember too that a poor quality goat when fed high quality feed will always remain a poor quality goat (or any animal for that matter). where are you getting your goats from? I hope you don't take this the wrong way and I want you to excell in the show ring. ask the others at the show and find out where their goats come from.


----------



## goatgirl132

Why are you talking to? 
I got mine from carleton ranch
I'm switching places though
The goats arnt worth what we payed for and they were to far away


----------



## Dani-1995

Another thing to keep in mind is a big price tag doesn't mean a good goat. Be sure to evaluate each goat and for does and bucks look at pedigrees on sire and dams side.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Dani-1995 said:


> Another thing to keep in mind is a big price tag doesn't mean a good goat. Be sure to evaluate each goat and for does and bucks look at pedigrees on sire and dams side.


:hi5::thumbup:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Dani-1995 said:


> Wethers tops should feel like the back of your hand with more muscle. Wethers don't need fast fat because you want lean muscle mass but enough fat to look healthy and be in good body score.
> 
> Be careful not to get does too fat. Remember, goats gain fat from the inside first. When they start showing it outside you need to slow down feeding it


Fast Fat is made just for wethers. It creates hard fat that simulates muscle. Not soft fat like on does.


----------



## goatgirl132

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Fast Fat is made just for wethers. It creates hard fat that simulates muscle. Not soft fat like on does.


So.... should I get some? Mine have very little fat on them. 
I'm confuzed


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

goatgirl132 said:


> So.... should I get some? Mine have very little fat on them.
> I'm confuzed


You don't want them to look flabby, but you don't want incredibly lean. I always use fast fat.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> You want does very fat. My new show doe is 1 year old today and weighs 170lbs. You want muscle, but you want a sold fat cover.


Ok I'm lost. Being a meat breed why would you want a fat layer, particularly if it's a doe? is it just to appear bigger?


----------



## Dani-1995

Ive tried it on my wethers and they got too fat. Could be genetic but I find I don't need a fat supplement with wethers at all. IMO fat is fat

The layer of fat is about show apperance. Thats really the only reason you'd want extra fat on them. Any way you look at it a goat is always going to gain fat internally before it shows it externally, I don't like a fat goat because I don't feel it is healthy.


----------

